# glossostigma floating plant???



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

ok i have a question .will glossostigma grow as a floating plant???i think it will be better as it will get more light.i got the plants but the gravel is not here yet and i dont want to plant the glosso now.will it be ok if i wait for 4-5 days if i let it float in the tank?thank you.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Yes, You can float the plant, just make sure the plant is coverd with water.
Luis Navarro


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

thanks a lot for the advice.is there any chance that it will grow tall.cause i need it for foreground plant


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

Even if it does, as soon as you plant it if the conditions are optimal and your light is enough the nature of the plant to grow horizontally.
The plant will only grow upwards when there is not enough light or because is just growing wild layer upon layer.
Luis


----------



## antreasgr (Nov 28, 2004)

again thanks.you think 3 wpg will be enough or i have to upgrade to 4wpg??


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

I've back down my lighting my my 10g to 3.3wpg and bmy glosso is growing nicely. So I'm sure 3.0 should be enough.


----------

